# KBOX 120W OR PICO?.



## blackheart (25/5/16)

Hi as stated in thread title which one is better and why,will be using my iJust 2 tank.All advice will be appreciated.Really new to box mods so totally clueless.


----------



## Cloudgeek (25/5/16)

blackheart said:


> Hi as stated in thread title which one is better and why,will be using my iJust 2 tank.All advice will be appreciated.Really new to box mods so totally clueless.


Kbox is a good mod, what wattage do you normally vape at? Doesnt your ijust dry hit?


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/5/16)

blackheart said:


> Hi as stated in thread title which one is better and why,will be using my iJust 2 tank.All advice will be appreciated.Really new to box mods so totally clueless.


it all depeneds on size. Which is what she said. But either will power your ijust tank. And any future tanks. I would vote pico with a spare battery. kbox120 sounds like over kill. Unless you planning to go over 75w in future?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blackheart (25/5/16)

@Cloudgeek surprisingly no dry hits yet using it for 3 months now.@Kalishnikov what is the best amount of watts to vape at been smoking since 13 so do not know state of lungs,just breathing pretty hard lately.


----------



## sneakydino (25/5/16)

I would go with the Pico and an extra battery, but only because I personally never go above 35w. I have the rx200, and though it is an all round champ (battery life is omega level), I wish I had gotten a smaller mod that would have been more practical to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Pico! I love the kbox but you won't be needing it for that tank


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/5/16)

Pico all the way. It is an amazing little mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mildly.inked (25/5/16)

Yeah another vote for the Pico here, I have a Pico and a Rolo and if I could only have one... believe it or not I would take the Pico for it's size and feel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (25/5/16)

Know nothing about your tank or the KBOX. But I liked what I saw and read so have a Pico Kit inbound and due tomorrow (that I can also run cCells in it's Melo 3 tank).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

